# Can We Talk About Coffee?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

We've talked about whiskey, let's talk about the drink that makes the mornings better (for most of us).

We recently bought a Moccamaster with the stainless carafe and oh boy, it's so much better than the Keurig capsule coffee we were used to.










Our new favourite blend is one from Guatemala. We tend to buy our coffees online from ECS Coffee - Espresso & Coffee Gear Store









Any favourite blends? The beauty about grinding your own beans at home is you can vary the grind and the amount to get the strength you like.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The vanilla coffee from Costco is our fave.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I like flavoured coffee, the wife doesn't unfortunately.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

We are also big fans of PC Great Canadian.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I enjoy the smell, and taste, of coffee. I have a 1/2 cup every morning and I need it to get going. I'm not fancy with coffee though, I only have Nescafe instant at home but I like it.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

We’ve tried Keurig and Nespresso but lately I’ve been on instant. It’s come a long way in my opinion.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Guncho said:


> We are also big fans of PC Great Canadian.


We are not coffee snobs but not Tim's fans either and prefer a medium to dark roast. As explained to us, most large company dark roasts are roasted for consistency and since they get beans from all over, the only way to be consistent is to cook all of the individual flavour nuances right out of it. At home we tend to alternate between Kirkland and PC West Coast. Sometimes for a change we throw in the Zavida Hazelnut. From time to time will also do a Vietnamese drip.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've gone from one extreme to another over the years, grinding our own beans, nice espresso / cappucino machines, drip machines, percolators et cetera.

We've landed at Keurig and are quite happy with them. The fact is, I like much stronger coffee than my wife or daughter and the Keurig allows us to each drink what we prefer without nearly as much waste as we had with conventional machines.

I like the Rain Forest Espresso (extra dark) and I drink it black (like my heart). 2 cups every morning.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

so many ways to take this discussion - bean selection, bean processing, brew method!

I like darker roasts. Being in Toronto, there a lots of little roasters around that I like to pop into and sample. So far, I like a few of the middle sized ones (like Pilot). I grind my own, and usually use a pour over for my morning cups, but I have a percolator for days I need the extra coffee around.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I buy the Costco Zavida. I like medium roast too -- why buy something that tastes burnt? We use a burr mill from Cuisinart to grind the beans. Filtered water of course because I don't dig the chlorine taste.

For a machine, we have the Oster Optimal Brew. I eas primed to buy the Moccamaster or the Oxo, but this was way cheaper and brews 12 cups of good coffee. It blooms the coffee, and heats the water to the preferred temperature range -- basically Specialty Coffee Association of America specs without the certification.

And Keurigs have always made bad coffee. I'll drink it if nothing else is around but....yeah, it isn't up to snuff. Life's too short for bad coffee.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Our sons and I have been drinking the Eight O'clock Colombian for about 5 years now. It usually comes on sale at Metro, half price every 4-6 weeks so, we purchase 6-8 bags. We all like using our insulated, stainless-steel French press. We have an expresso maker however, the French press is our main coffee maker.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Favorite coffee: cheap


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Maxwell house in the Sunbeam coffee maker.

High class all the way baby.

I like better coffee but seeing as my wife makes it after I go to bed and sets it to brew when I wake up, I'll take what I can get and damn well like it!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Eight O'clock Colombian


use the same but grind the beans for each pot brewed ....
life is too short for bad coffee.

the Kitchen Aid pro-line does a fine job of brewing it anyway you like, when I'm in the mood.
but the 5 cup B&D ain't too bad either ( with decent beans )



Mark Brown said:


> my wife makes it after I go to bed and sets it to brew when I wake up


so she really likes you a lot !


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

oldjoat said:


> so she really likes you a lot !


I really like to think so, but she might just be in it for rhe free rent and a pay cheque.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> And Keurigs have always made bad coffee. I'll drink it if nothing else is around but....yeah, it isn't up to snuff. Life's too short for bad coffee.


Opinions vary.

I love coffee and I agree life is too short to drink lousy coffee.

Maybe my keurig is different than those you have tried, LOL.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Coffee beans require precise temperatures at the correct time. When the harvest is good all the brands are good. When the harvest is poor all the brands are poor. Just like grapes and wine.

Bad year in Central America? Try South America. Bad year in South America? Try Africa. 

Advances have been made with more tolerant crops, so the situation is somewhat mitigated lately. There hasn't been a bad batch for a while in my area.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> she might just be in it for rhe free rent and a pay cheque


we both know she's waiting to out live you and collect that 7 figure gold plated pension

has she started serving wild mushrooms yet ?



Milkman said:


> I love coffee and I agree life is too short to drink lousy coffee.


I should make that my "mission statement" .


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> There hasn't been a bad batch for a while in my area.


will the rain hurt the rhubarb ?
not if it's well canned . 

most major brands mix beans from all over .... and try to get it consistantly close, but if the batch is bad, they still bag it anyway.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> Our sons and I have been drinking the Eight O'clock Colombian for about 5 years now. It usually comes on sale at Metro, half price every 4-6 weeks so, we purchase 6-8 bags. We all like using our insulated, stainless-steel French press. We have an expresso maker however, the French press is our main coffee maker.
> 
> View attachment 428216


That's pretty much my approach, although I mix the darker and lighter (red bag) roasts, only buy one or two bags at a time, and our coffee press is the $8 Ikea model. Hot water and beans need to mingle for at least 2.5-3 minutes for full flavour. Some have written that one of the flaws in Keurig systems is that they short-change that brewing time and there's no way to extend it.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm easy, along with mark brown, sunbeam coffee maker and a Folgers or Maxwell house. It's fine for filling up the thermos and drinking all day at work. I enjoy a better coffee when I get a chance (and don't have to pay for it) but I typically drink coffee on the run so I need quick and cheap. 

I'm also addicted to the point of if I don't have one within an hour of waking up I'm getting a headache and dozing off, and needing at least 2-3 a day to make it past the kids bedtime


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

so the Italian espresso machines have been doing it wrong for decades ?

folks, please drink coffee responsibly ! 
the world doesn't need anymore wide awake and alert drivers ... think of the children!.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Mikev7305 said:


> I'm also addicted to the point of if I don't have one within an hour of waking up I'm getting a headache and dozing off, and needing at least 2-3 a day


sounds like my IT days ...
2 in the morning to wake up and another every hour on the hour to keep working , till bed time .
some 10 - 16 cups a day.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

GeorgeMich said:


> We’ve tried Keurig and Nespresso but lately I’ve been on instant. It’s come a long way in my opinion.


I remember my folks drinking those coffee crystals when I was a kid. I've never tried instant coffee and probably won't given we are keeping the Keurig in addition to the Moccamaster.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> We are not coffee snobs but not Tim's fans either and prefer a medium to dark roast. As explained to us, most large company dark roasts are roasted for consistency and since they get beans from all over, the only way to be consistent is to cook all of the individual flavour nuances right out of it. At home we tend to alternate between Kirkland and PC West Coast. Sometimes for a change we throw in the Zavida Hazelnut. From time to time will also do a Vietnamese drip.


A Vietnamese Drip sounds a little like something you'd not want to catch


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

oldjoat said:


> use the same but grind the beans for each pot brewed ....


I grind up enough for about 8 cups-o'-joe, and keep it in a sealed jar. A nice compromise between fresh-enough and the nuisance of grinding. The bag-o'-beans goes back in the freezer.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Choo5440 said:


> so many ways to take this discussion - bean selection, bean processing, brew method!
> 
> I like darker roasts. Being in Toronto, there a lots of little roasters around that I like to pop into and sample. So far, I like a few of the middle sized ones (like Pilot). I grind my own, and usually use a pour over for my morning cups, but I have a percolator for days I need the extra coffee around.


We don't have any local roasters but I know there's one with a good reputation in Perth, which isn't too far away.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> I buy the Costco Zavida. I like medium roast too -- why buy something that tastes burnt? We use a burr mill from Cuisinart to grind the beans. Filtered water of course because I don't dig the chlorine taste.
> 
> For a machine, we have the Oster Optimal Brew. I eas primed to buy the Moccamaster or the Oxo, but this was way cheaper and brews 12 cups of good coffee. It blooms the coffee, and heats the water to the preferred temperature range -- basically Specialty Coffee Association of America specs without the certification.
> 
> And Keurigs have always made bad coffee. I'll drink it if nothing else is around but....yeah, it isn't up to snuff. Life's too short for bad coffee.


We got the Moccamaster at a really good price. We paid $280.00 for NOS. Had to drive to Toronto to pick it up though.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> That's pretty much my approach, although I mix the darker and lighter (red bag) roasts, only buy one or two bags at a time, and our coffee press is the $8 Ikea model. Hot water and beans need to mingle for at least 2.5-3 minutes for full flavour. Some have written that one of the flaws in Keurig systems is that they short-change that brewing time and there's no way to extend it.


We store our beans in the freezer and then let them thaw before grinding them. We had a bag that had been in the freezer for two years and it will still tasty.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

At home it's filter coffee, whatever is on sale.

At camp I like to get outside with the Kelly Kettle and go instant with evaporated milk and brown sugar. 

This makes for two different coffees, both great! The instant with canned milk can conjure up the cabin when at home in the winter.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been and will likely continue to be all over the place. If it’s takeout McDonald’s is the least bad option followed closely by Tim’s Dark Roast. Both seem dependent on who is working at the time. Never met a Starbucks coffee I liked all that much. 

At home I will do a stove top perc for espresso (it’s a rare treat so I don’t want to spend money on a machine), French press, pour over or good old drip for everything else depending on time and mood. They’re all different and all delicious.

I miss grinding my own beans but the little man is scared of the burr grinder and my hand grinder is terribly inefficient. When I did grind I love the dark roasts Lavazza and (believe it or not) PC. Pre ground is a Melitta medium roast for now.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not a coffee snob, but I can't do the Keurig coffee as I find it too weak. I have found after much trial and error that the key to good brewed coffee regardless of what ground beans you're using is the temperature of the water in the coffee maker. This is the only one I'll buy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Not a coffee snob, but I can't do the Keurig coffee as I find it too weak. I have found after much trial and error that the key to good brewed coffee regardless of what ground beans you're using is the temperature of the water in the coffee maker. This is the only one I'll buy.
> 
> View attachment 428260


Too weak?

Have you tried this brand? Pretty dang strong IMO.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I own/have tried the majority of brewer types other than a $4G espresso machine and my favourite methods are the pour-over (any heat proof vessel and reusable filter will do) and the mocha pot. I also tend to love Guatemalan beans. I don't measure in grams or degrees or any of that—just need to get the grind right initially and everything else is sense. A lot of the "snobby" methods can be the most repeatable, reliable and economical ways to brew, ex. I have family members and friends who've replaced their drip/pod/cheap-but expensive espresso machines several times in the life of my mocha pot/pour over/French press etc. I have a gran that makes a cup to compete with the best of them, and she boils it... basically a Turkish coffee but no sludge. I need to learn how to do that properly.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Too weak?
> 
> Have you tried this brand? Pretty dang strong IMO.
> 
> View attachment 428262


I don't doubt it is strong, but again, the weakness of the Keurig approach is that, in aiming for the convenience of "speed", it doesn't let the water and coffee grounds mingle long enough. I'm not keen on the waste aspect. We have some of the reusable pods, where you put your own coffee grounds, but I never found it yielded pleasing brew.

That said, I'm not familiar enough with Keurig. We have one we were gifted with, packed away somewhere, but it's not in use. It'd be nice if the company included a speed-of-brew option, that could slow down how long the beans and water mingled. But then, that would require a lot of re-engineering, since it is the size of the pod itself that determines how much water can pass through, and how quickly it can do so.


----------



## funkmaster (11 mo ago)

I'm on the snob end of the spectrum. I usually opt for beans from small local roasters, with a preference for fruity natural processed coffees and make a pour over each morning with the Chemex. Bliss. Coffee is probably my favorite vice (and fortunately is much cheaper to indulge than my GAS habits)!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Espresso beans, half cup warmed oat milk. Perfection!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I don't doubt it is strong, but again, the weakness of the Keurig approach is that, in aiming for the convenience of "speed", it doesn't let the water and coffee grounds mingle long enough. I'm not keen on the waste aspect. We have some of the reusable pods, where you put your own coffee grounds, but I never found it yielded pleasing brew.
> 
> That said, I'm not familiar enough with Keurig. We have one we were gifted with, packed away somewhere, but it's not in use. It'd be nice if the company included a speed-of-brew option, that could slow down how long the beans and water mingled. But then, that would require a lot of re-engineering, since it is the size of the pod itself that determines how much water can pass through, and how quickly it can do so.



How much you waste is different from household to household. We used to dump out half pots of coffee far too often and because we all prefer different strengths of brew, the Keurig is a huge improvement in that aspect.

I'm only willing to devote so much time to my morning coffee. I drink two cups every weekday and one cup every weekend day. My office had one and we're on our second machine at the house now.

It's good coffee and I see nothing that would be worth a change so far.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> How much you waste is different from household to household. We used to dump out half pots of coffee far too often and because we all prefer different strengths of brew, the Keurig is a huge improvement in that aspect.
> 
> I'm only willing to devote so much time to my morning coffee. I drink two cups every weekday and one cup every weekend day. My office had one and we're on our second machine at the house now.
> 
> It's good coffee and I see nothing that would be worth a change so far.


Nespresso is the way to go for single pods + enviro friendly. They will give you a postage paid envelope to send the used ones back for recycling.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The local bean place, Coastal Coffee, has a nice selection of beans, and we'll buy other brands that look appealing along the way. Because we're not stinking billionaires, we make ourselves happy enough with Folgers (it's often on sale) for the daily caffeine hit, plus the plastic canisters are handy for shop/shed/household parts. Maxwell House is tolerable too. I will sometimes mix coffees. I like it strong, and cold. I accept that most folks like it hot.

I believe that adding milk is an aberration and human disfunction. Sweetener should only be added in times of severe illness as long as it's maple syrup or honey. Camp's Coffee is acceptable due to tradition and the fact that Hector MacDonald is on the label. I accept that some people put booze in their coffee though I think it's dumb. All other flavours are not coffee. If you disagree you are wrong. Keurig bad. Bad Keurig. Drip good.









Beyond Fair Trade Coffee | Coastal Coffee Company | Experience the Difference | Local Roastery | Crazy Fresh | Artisian Roasted | Ethically Sustainable


From direct trade fields, we roast, you brew. Our beyond-fair-trade partnerships support sustainability and generate unparalleled, premium coffee experiences. We create artisan roasted, small batch, specialty coffee on the coast of Lake Huron. Farm to cup.




coastalcoffeecompany.ca







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camp_Coffee





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hector_MacDonald



Mooh has spoken.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> How much you waste is different from household to household. We used to dump out half pots of coffee far too often and because we all prefer different strengths of brew, the Keurig is a huge improvement in that aspect.
> 
> I'm only willing to devote so much time to my morning coffee. I drink two cups every weekday and one cup every weekend day. My office had one and we're on our second machine at the house now.
> 
> It's good coffee and I see nothing that would be worth a change so far.


It's not the waste of coffee that's the issue, it's the pods. Last I checked, they aren't recyclable -- they just go straight to a landfill.

Yeah it's convenient, and I understand not wanting to wait for that first cup of coffee (yes, I have poured the grounds into the water tank of a coffee maker before because I hadn't had any coffee) but I find the Keurig coffee watery -- like Tim's. I like a medium roast that tastes like something, but I also dislike Starbucks. So, best to spend the money on a decent coffee maker and beans that I like.

Of the chains, McD's is the least worst.

And if I can't get the Zavida, that brown bag of Eight O' Clock Coffee will do just fine.

Oddly enough, I find that if I use my pour-over, I drink less coffee. Two cups does me fine. It's a bit weightier in terms of flavour, so I seem to need less, even though I use the same beans and grind.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

burr grinder into an espresso machine...these all have pleasing taste to me


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> Nespresso is the way to go for single pods + enviro friendly. They will give you a postage paid envelope to send the used ones back for recycling.


the propaganda of convenience, their not much environmental sense to it.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I stopped drinking my iced coffee just after the start of the pandemic [black, no sugar].

I might try coffee popsicles.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Ha, another discussion point- what goes into the coffee.

I drink mine with lots of milk, because I get shaky hands if I drink anything black. I do like and appreciate small amounts of good coffee on its own, but not my regular fix


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Black, only black.
Everything else is something other than coffee.

The opinions expressed are mine alone and do not represent Guitars Canada, its employees, members or sponsors. Your mileage may vary.



Choo5440 said:


> Ha, another discussion point- what goes into the coffee.
> 
> I drink mine with lots of milk, because I get shaky hands if I drink anything black. I do like and appreciate small amounts of good coffee on its own, but not my regular fix


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> I find the Keurig coffee watery -- like Tim's.


Clearly you have not tried the Rainforest Espresso K-cups or you would never say that.

Tim's tastes like dishwater to me, even their "dark roast".

This stuff is not weak by any standards. I get that you may not like the environmental aspects, but watery it is not.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

still addicted .... hot , warm , cold .
touch of milk and dash of sugar (to each his own )

absolutely no instant or "freeze dried" stuff. ( if you only knew what chemicals they used ! )

worst cup of coffee was in smiths falls at 2 AM ( on my way back home from toronto ) ... it would lift the paint off cars .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Choo5440 said:


> Ha, another discussion point- what goes into the coffee.
> 
> I drink mine with lots of milk, because I get shaky hands if I drink anything black. I do like and appreciate small amounts of good coffee on its own, but not my regular fix


I addressed that in post #40. The issue is settled.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I make a 1/2 litre large cup every morning using dark roast with a small drip machine. Sometimes I will grind beans in a little electric bean/spice grinder. I measure everything. I have it down to science (close anyway). I have been experimenting with a French Press and an adjustable hand grinder. I got it better than my standard way,... once. I will continue with that one or two times a week when I am in the mood.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've found a Melitta pour over makes the best coffee for my taste. 

Lately I'm liking PC West Coast dark. I make it strong...


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> We recently bought a Moccamaster with the stainless carafe and oh boy


I have considered that one a couple of times over the past several years, but couldn't find one at a good price. But maybe now I'll have to reconsider next time I need a drip coffee maker.

I am not a coffee snob, because I'll drink almost any coffee due to being a complete addict. But I find Nespresso (the purple capsules specifically) is the easiest, cleanest, most consistent way to make a decent coffee.

For those that like lattes or cappuccinos but can't be bothered to steam the milk, the Breville Milk Cafe is the way to go. They are so much better than Nespresso's Aeroccino. The Breville has a removable jug that can warm/froth enough for two coffees at once, is easy to clean, has temperature settings, and lasts forever (I've had one for a decade, and my office has had one even longer with heavier use).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Lately I'm liking PC West Coast dark. I make it strong...


  

That has been my standard brand for years.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Clearly you have not tried the Rainforest Espresso K-cups or you would never say that.
> 
> Tim's tastes like dishwater to me, even their "dark roast".
> 
> ...


Well, I hate dark roast, so the point is moo.

My FIL would make a pot in the afternoon and have a cup.....then use the remainder to make coffee the next morning. Out of the pot, straight into the reservoir. It's a miracle his teeth weren't dark roast espresso-coloured.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Proper Coffee Storage







www.seriouscoffee.com


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

One of my friends has one of these $2000 Breville machines in his kitchen. The coffee was very nice when I had it but not $2000 nice. I have been enjoying the Nabob Columbian in one of the newer Keurig models set to strong. It does a decent job and tastes great.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

I LOVE me a good coffee!

Best coffee came from a miele espresso maker, but you'd need to do a few brews in order to get a cup. We did the keurig thing for a bit but the environmental waste filled my cup with guilt, plus, not being able to adjust the pod size meant a large cup of coffee tasted watered down. The only pod I could drink was the Starbucks Verona.

I switched back and have been using a brAun drip coffee maker, a burr grinder, and the best beans I can find..
I LOVE the Kirkland Espresso roast. Incredible!!! 

Thanks for the reminder...time to go make a pot!


----------



## Trimshaw (Oct 7, 2021)

Two favourite methods are French Press and pour over. Only started doing the pour over last year because I received a Hario V60 for Christmas and have been enjoying it quite a bit. It does require more attention while making the coffee compared to French Press, but cleanup is WAY easier haha. 

For coffee, I get whatever decent whole bean dark roast is on sale but my go to is Ethical Bean Super Dark, goes on sale relatively often. My favourite "cheaper" coffee is actually the Co-op "Co-operative" whole bean Reserve and Organic dark roasts.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Mooh said:


> I addressed that in post #40. The issue is settled.


Yes, you did! My first post didn't. More just a commentary on how many different directions talking about coffee can go


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Choo5440 said:


> Yes, you did! My first post didn't. More just a commentary on how many different directions talking about coffee can go


I understood. Just me being a dick. Some people find it endearing, but most people just want to suckerpunch me.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Ha, I just assume the other person just needs more coffee


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Cheap sunbeam drip maker, basket filter. Use Costco espresso beans ground pretty fine, or when on sale the Starbucks french roast. Grind with a Braun grinder we've had for a long time...

Also use Melita single cup cone filter at work because I have been doing that for 30 years now. I get to think while the hot water slowly goes through the coffee and fills the cup. 
At home with milk, at work it's black. If I'm out then McDs, Tim's or Starbucks is with cream and sugar. Prefer McDs for the price, Starbucks for taste and Tim's for the doughnuts.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Coffee from Cafe Union in mtl.

We run the same Rancilio and Rocky combo for the last 15 years.

Also have the same Moccamaster as OP.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Grizzly Claw from Kicking Horse. Kicking Horse Coffee | Grizzly Claw Coffee
If you like dark roast, I think you’ll love this. Fwiw, we grind the beans and have a Bunn machine.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Trimshaw (Oct 7, 2021)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Grizzly Claw from Kicking Horse. Kicking Horse Coffee | Grizzly Claw Coffee
> If you like dark roast, I think you’ll love this. Fwiw, we grind the beans and have a Bunn machine.


That's a great coffee, it's a bit pricey but if you can get it on sale it's a hell of deal for the quality and quantity.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

There is this lovely lady friend who makes the best french press coffee with Starbucks Italian Roast beans....she would serve it black in thick mugs on her dock as the sun came up....so good...I should call her😉


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

The darker the roast = the less caffeine

While roasting the caffeine contingent goes up the smokestack in the heat


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> I don't doubt it is strong, but again, the weakness of the Keurig approach is that, in aiming for the convenience of "speed", it doesn't let the water and coffee grounds mingle long enough.
> 
> That said, I'm not familiar enough with Keurig. We have one we were gifted with, packed away somewhere, but it's not in use. It'd be nice if the company included a speed-of-brew option, that could slow down how long the beans and water mingled. But then, that would require a lot of re-engineering, since it is the size of the pod itself that determines how much water can pass through, and how quickly it can do so.


They actually do. Depending on the machines, it’s the little button called “bold” or “strong”.

You’re right, the methodology of their pod is to (literally) put in _too_ much coffee, force the water through quickly to get a flavour you expect in a time frame you don’t. If you were to open the pod and percolate that exact amount, you’d have very strong coffee. The “strong” button slows it down to “mingle” a bit longer. (“Bean to Cup” uses basically the same method. Send more grinds than necessary, force the water through it quickly and pump out a cup in record speed. Better overall result, but it essentially what’s happening)

Onto the coffee… as mentioned, a lot of companies are producing bolder blends. The cheap ones really do roast the crap out of it in order to get consistent flavour. Produces “bold rich flavour” (sometimes) but often tastes burnt. A good roaster roasts better beans for as long as your tastebuds desire. It should always be consistent, but more importantly, smooth. 
Not sure how well known this is, but the lighter the roast, the more caffeine. A raw bean would make most peoples head explode. Roasting adds flavour but removes strength. It’s rare to get “big flavour” with high caffeine without intervention. (Adding caffeine). 
I prefer a French Roast, black (also like my heart) and I drink far too many in a morning. I leave my house at 4:30 with a travel mug (K-Cup) then arrive At work 45min later and get another (bean to cup). I’ll have 3-4 of those, but all before 10:30 in the morning.

Full disclosure, Keurig is our parent company.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

troyhead said:


> I have considered that one a couple of times over the past several years, but couldn't find one at a good price. But maybe now I'll have to reconsider next time I need a drip coffee maker.
> 
> I am not a coffee snob, because I'll drink almost any coffee due to being a complete addict. But I find Nespresso (the purple capsules specifically) is the easiest, cleanest, most consistent way to make a decent coffee.
> 
> For those that like lattes or cappuccinos but can't be bothered to steam the milk, the Breville Milk Cafe is the way to go. They are so much better than Nespresso's Aeroccino. The Breville has a removable jug that can warm/froth enough for two coffees at once, is easy to clean, has temperature settings, and lasts forever (I've had one for a decade, and my office has had one even longer with heavier use).


Nice. I left the Nespresso behind when we vacated our offices. Am a fan of Breville products so wiill have to check that out. Running out of counter space though. Keep your eye on FB Marketplace. That’s where we found the Moccamaster for that great price.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> We've talked about whiskey, let's talk about the drink that makes the mornings better (for most of us).
> 
> We recently bought a Moccamaster with the stainless carafe and oh boy, it's so much better than the Keurig capsule coffee we were used to.
> 
> ...


We‘ve had our moccamaster for close to 20 years-all the parts are replaceable BTW, just need to find someone who has them in stock-we’ve replaced the basket twice and the top and carafe as well, and it still keeps on going, just clean it occasionally with some diluted vinegar as per the instructions.









Accessories


Coffee equipment and coffee accessories online at iDrinkCoffee. Shop deals today to find the best prices on all our gear.




idrinkcoffee.com


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> We‘ve had our moccamaster for close to 20 years-all the parts are replaceable BTW, just need to find someone who has them in stock-we’ve replaced the basket twice and the top and carafe as well, and it still keeps on going, just clean it occasionally with some diluted vinegar as per the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the company I linked in the very first post. They have tons of parts.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Alan Small said:


> The darker the roast = the less caffeine
> 
> While roasting the caffeine contingent goes up the smokestack in the heat


Is that why Tim's regular roast gets me going all buzzy more than our own brew at home?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

No Tim’s for me, thanks. Fresh roasted weekly around here.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You roast your own beans? Wow Must smell amazing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> You roast your own beans? Wow Must smell amazing.


The roasting process starts off smelling good, like baking cookies or something, but near the end it gets smokey and rather unpleasant. Has to be done outdoors. But after the roast… mmmm. So good.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Question. There’s no real answer in the interwebs. How do you store your beans? Airtight container of course but fridge, freezer or pantry?


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

When I was working in Chicago, I would buy a Starbucks Dark Roast with a little milk every morning while walking to work. Great coffee. I don't think I tried any other coffee there. 

Some of the coffee I saw people buy was very expensive and probably had as many calories as a Big Mac. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Not the freezer, just a cool dark place in an airtight container.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

I like the super strong "Turkish" type coffee that is cooked on the stove like my Croatian mother-in-law makes ...

That or:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I’m a slow sipper. Putting my coffee in a Yeti mug keeps it hot for a long time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

1SweetRide said:


> I’m a slow sipper. Putting my coffee in a Yeti mug keeps it hot for a long time.
> View attachment 457486


I have the same vacuum style mug, not a nice one... bit still. It keeps my morning coffee hot until well past noon, depending on how much of it I consume. Now I can't drink coffee without it become I guzzle. Slow for the win!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 457470


That's a comforting image.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Has your preferred brand/type of coffee suddenly increased dramatically in price?

I was buying "Eight O'Clock" whole bean coffee for a couple of years. The price went up and down a bit, week to week, but I could often get it for $8.99 for the 907g bag. Suddenly, it is going for $25.99. Is there some sort of Bitcoin "prize" in the bag, or something, like breakfast cereal? Lots of food items have increased in price. The yogurt I used to buy for $1.99-$2.49 is now $4.59-$4.79 in many places.

But what the dickens happened to coffee? Are those more reasonably-priced brands packing the bags with beans harvested 3 years ago?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Has your preferred brand/type of coffee suddenly increased dramatically in price?
> 
> I was buying "Eight O'Clock" whole bean coffee for a couple of years. The price went up and down a bit, week to week, but I could often get it for $8.99 for the 907g bag. Suddenly, it is going for $25.99. Is there some sort of Bitcoin "prize" in the bag, or something, like breakfast cereal? Lots of food items have increased in price. The yogurt I used to buy for $1.99-$2.49 is now $4.59-$4.79 in many places.
> 
> But what the dickens happened to coffee? Are those more reasonably-priced brands packing the bags with beans harvested 3 years ago?


If bitcoin was in the bag, they'd be paying you money to take the coffee.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Can't find it in this thread but the best advice I've received about coffee making came, I think, from Wardo. Pour-over (Mellita) maker: pour in about half a cup of hot water, then wait a couple of minutes for it to steep, then pour in the second half cup. Ensures that the coffee is full-flavoured. This may, in fact, have been the best advice I've received on any subject in the past two years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> Can't find it in this thread but the best advice I've received about coffee making came, I think, from Wardo. Pour-over (Mellita) maker: pour in about half a cup of hot water, then wait a couple of minutes for it to steep, then pour in the second half cup. Ensures that the coffee is full-flavoured. This may, in fact, have been the best advice I've received on any subject in the past two years.


The wait that entails can feel painfully long, first thing in the morning. So, I do the previous night's dishes while I'm waiting for the liquid to transform from mere brown water into an actual beverage worth drinking. Productive use of time in two ways: cleaner sink and better coffee.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I drink the stuff cold, or at least cool, but still like it to be baked on the burner for a while, preparing it the night before, and starting it when I'm up through the night (say, 2 or 3 o'clock) means it's ready for consuming at 5 am. This morning it was way more important since I was hitting the road north at that hour and don't like delays. Driving through the pouring rain, fog lights on, with the wind tossing debris on the road, coffee is the one true companion.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

New Xmas Spider-Man mega cup with 3 shot flat white ☕


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Since I drink the stuff cold, or at least cool, but still like it to be baked on the burner for a while, preparing it the night before, and starting it when I'm up through the night (say, 2 or 3 o'clock) means it's ready for consuming at 5 am. This morning it was way more important since I was hitting the road north at that hour and don't like delays. Driving through the pouring rain, fog lights on, with the wind tossing debris on the road, coffee is the one true companion.


why come you drink it like a heathen Mooh?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> why come you drink it like a heathen Mooh?


I walk alone.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> I walk alone.


I'll drink cold coffee, even gladly..... but not often by design.

Help me understand to solitude on your walk. I probably won't walk with you, but never again shall you be alone lol


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Mooh said:


> coffee is the one true companion.


with you till the bitter end (of the cup)


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I can’t stand cold coffee!

We buy beans at Costco, usually medium roast. I grind about a pound at a time. I put 6 scoops in for 12 cups, run it through a coffee maker with a reusable filter and as soon as it goes through it goes into a carafe. I make it at 5 am and my bride drinks it at 8-9 am. we compost the grounds for our garden.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

MarkM said:


> I can’t stand cold coffee!
> 
> We buy beans at Costco, usually medium roast. I grind about a pound at a time. I put 6 scoops in for 12 cups, run it through a coffee maker with a reusable filter and as soon as it goes through it goes into a carafe. I make it at 5 am and my bride drinks it at 8-9 am. we compost the grounds for our garden.


My wife won’t use the coffee grounds in the garden. It all goes into the garbage.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I enjoy 2 cups of coffee each morning. Just regular boring coffee with just creme. I picked up a Kuerig probably 10 years ago. I’m fine with the flavour of Costco Keurig pod coffee. Yet I think its about time to let it go. All the plastic is bad. Its a waste of resources. The darn things are getting expensive too. I have utilized the re-usable pod before. I’ll consider using it again and grinding my own beans. Certainly lots of savings to be had on the grocery bill. 

I do not order any frappo crappo skinny latte type coffees when I am out. The prices are ridiculous. I did buy a used espresso machine with steamer to experiment at home. Fresh grind some Lavazza. Espresso. Steam some creme. Its pretty good. Cheap too like me!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I'll drink cold coffee, even gladly..... but not often by design.
> 
> Help me understand to solitude on your walk. I probably won't walk with you, but never again shall you be alone lol


What kind of filthy animal would drink coffee cold? That’s what microwaves are for.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> What kind of filthy animal would drink coffee cold? That’s what microwaves are for.


This kind of filthy animal, thank you very much.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Has your preferred brand/type of coffee suddenly increased dramatically in price?
> 
> I was buying "Eight O'Clock" whole bean coffee for a couple of years. The price went up and down a bit, week to week, but I could often get it for $8.99 for the 907g bag. Suddenly, it is going for $25.99. Is there some sort of Bitcoin "prize" in the bag, or something, like breakfast cereal? Lots of food items have increased in price. The yogurt I used to buy for $1.99-$2.49 is now $4.59-$4.79 in many places.
> 
> But what the dickens happened to coffee? Are those more reasonably-priced brands packing the bags with beans harvested 3 years ago?


I usually get Kicking Horse whole beans, you could almost always get the one pound/454G on sale at Loblaws-typically about $8 a bag-the cheapest I've seen this year was 2 for $30-so about double the old price. Regular price is now $17 a bag.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

zdogma said:


> I usually get Kicking Horse whole beans, you could almost always get the one pound/454G on sale at Loblaws-typically about $8 a bag-the cheapest I've seen this year was 2 for $30-so about double the old price. Regular price is now $17 a bag.


I've noticed that too. It used to be my first choice when buying coffee at the grocery store, but I don't like it $5/bag more than my second choice.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> I'll drink cold coffee, even gladly..... but not often by design.
> 
> Help me understand to solitude on your walk. I probably won't walk with you, but never again shall you be alone lol


He's not alone. I only drink cold drinks. Hot drinks are, frankly kind of stupid if you think about it. I could make a solid case that no one actually like hot drinks.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mooh said:


> Since I drink the stuff cold, or at least cool, but still like it to be baked on the burner for a while, preparing it the night before, and starting it when I'm up through the night (say, 2 or 3 o'clock) means it's ready for consuming at 5 am. This morning it was way more important since I was hitting the road north at that hour and don't like delays. Driving through the pouring rain, fog lights on, with the wind tossing debris on the road, coffee is the one true companion.


You ever cold brew? I don't usually because I'm lazy, but it's the easiest and best way to make coffee.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> My wife won’t use the coffee grounds in the garden. It all goes into the garbage.


My wife heard somewhere it is good for the soil, composting sure reduces garbage at our place. We even throw in shrimp and crab husks.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> What kind of filthy animal would drink coffee cold? That’s what microwaves are for.


never seen a delivery vehicle with a micro wave oven .... 

"hey boss ... the van needs a micro wave to keep my coffee warm "
relpy .. " no we just need a new driver"



MarkM said:


> it is good for the soil, composting sure reduces garbage at our place. We even throw in shrimp and crab husks


any thing that is organic can be composted , 
some stuff just take longer to decompose


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

oldjoat said:


> never seen a delivery vehicle with a micro wave oven ....


Sir, you haven't lived!

I just about shit myself when I say it but there was a fellow I worked with who had an inverter wired in his delivery truck and had a micro. It was amazing. He also carried a lawn chair at all times. I really respected that man.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the only thing I carried was my fishing rod and spinners ... ( and a cold cup of coffee )

just had to check out those streams in the middle of no where after the work was finished.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like a cuppa that feels like sinking into a nice hot bath. Cold just doesn't cut it for me.

One can purchase in-cup heaters that I suppose can be powered from 12v. How safe,I don't know. Almost lost my masters thesis when the grad student office next to mine was completely gutted by a fire started by his in-cup heater that sparked and ignited the nearby curtain while he was off teaching a class. The fire marshall wasn't the only person pleased by the performance of the firewall between offices.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Sneaky said:


> What kind of filthy animal would drink coffee cold? That’s what microwaves are for.


... OMG microwaved coffee 

And am not sure what's wrong with me but i haven't been able to make a decent cup of coffee the last 2 days?!?
It's _instant_ espresso as well, like seriously! My ratios are right, my cream seems to be good.

WTF?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> You ever cold brew? I don't usually because I'm lazy, but it's the easiest and best way to make coffee.


Tried it, but I share the pot of coffee with the bride and she likes it hot. I have a cold press at the cottage but nobody but me seems to clean the fucking thing.












oldjoat said:


> the only thing I carried was my fishing rod and spinners ... ( and a cold cup of coffee )
> 
> just had to check out those streams in the middle of no where after the work was finished.


I always did that before I worked from home but just recently, due to a lighter workload, started carrying fishing gear in three seasons again. It was a young guy thing, now it's an old guy thing. My rotator cuff does not thank me for it.

We compost most or all of the grounds, along with all other organics. Critters don't bother our garbage.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

MarkM said:


> My wife heard somewhere it is good for the soil, composting sure reduces garbage at our place. We even throw in shrimp and crab husks.


I try but she gets pissed off with me if I put any husks in the garden. She doesn't believe in composting.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> What kind of filthy animal would drink coffee cold? That’s what microwaves are for.


Reheating coffee??? Sacrilege! On hot day, a cold Tim's Ice Cap is pretty darn good.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... OMG microwaved coffee
> 
> And am not sure what's wrong with me but i haven't been able to make a decent cup of coffee the last 2 days?!?
> It's _instant_ espresso as well, like seriously! My ratios are right, my cream seems to be good.
> ...


To clarify, I didn’t mean making coffee in a microwave, just heating it up if your cup goes cold before you get a chance to drink it.

Regarding your second point, instant coffee has certainly gotten better in the last few years, but it will never make what I would call a “decent” cup of coffee, but I’m a snob. I buy Davidoff instant for my wife because she doesn’t want to use my espresso machine when I’m not home. I was pleasantly surprised when I tried it. Much better than the old Taster’s Choice crap I grew up on.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry people, but, Tim's is a very uninteresting, bland blend of black tar. 

Aint no amount of "double" that can fix that, IMO.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I like Tim's. Two milk, that's it. It's a treat for me when I'm driving somewhere.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I like Tim's. Two milk, that's it. It's a treat for me when I'm driving somewhere.


One milk for me, and same, on road trips. I do like it.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Got this for Xmas - hand press espresso, works really well. Flairespresso.com/


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

diyfabtone said:


> Got this for Xmas - hand press espresso, works really well. Flairespresso.com/
> View attachment 457658


I think that goes in the bedroom.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... OMG microwaved coffee


Well, there's microwaved coffee that has been sitting around for a while and lost its peak flavour, and there's quickly reheating a mug that has lost just enough heat in the last 10 minutes to have lost its appeal. Some mugs retain heat better than others. 

On the other hand, my wife nukes her water to a temperature that will dissolve the teaspoon of Nescafe she puts in the cup, and no hotter. Does it meet international criteria for "boiled", or even for a cup of coffee? I doubt it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I like Tim's. Two milk, that's it. It's a treat for me when I'm driving somewhere.


I'm glad that they strive to keep it fresh, but even fresh I tend to find it a bit sour-tasting.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

OC

Reasonably sure we’re not the only family that has aberrant members who appreciate OC (old coffee), you know, the shit that‘s still sitting in the pot 24 hours later, gets microwaved and drank. Vile, inhuman behaviour, and I can’t believe we’re related. It’s the same vile behaviour that makes people put milk and sugar in their coffee. If they do both, my God!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

diyfabtone said:


> Got this for Xmas - hand press espresso, works really well. Flairespresso.com/
> View attachment 457658


Here I was thinking my Spidey mug was good , blow me outta the water with this one!
Nice!
Where’s the water “bit”?


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Our coffee maker broke down ..... I hope Amazon delivers our new coffee maker , soon !!!! 🤞🥺


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Cardamom is nice to sprinkle on a cup of coffee.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Our coffee maker broke down ..... I hope Amazon delivers our new coffee maker , soon !!!! 🤞🥺


... condolences man ... and careful not to let another addiction compensate too much in the mean time, these can be delicate times ...

(head out for coffee, come home with an amp, it happens man)


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

could be worse ...
" hey man , I'm up to 6 amps a day ... "


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No reason why both passions - coffee AND guitar - can't be pursued at the same time. (Mug was brought back from the Experience Music Project in Seattle; now called the Museum of Pop Culture. Near as I can tell, no longer available.)


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

soooo. 
U gonna put that (and the guitars) to your lips and play a la Hendrix?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No, but makes a helluva ceramic slide, when empty, and playing on one's lap.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I'm glad that they strive to keep it fresh, but even fresh I tend to find it a bit sour-tasting.


The only issue I have with Tim Hortons is that sometimes the coffee isn’t as hot as I’d like. I think it’s because at the busier times, the pot doesn’t stay on the heating element more than a few seconds at a time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> No reason why both passions - coffee AND guitar - can't be pursued at the same time. (Mug was brought back from the Experience Music Project in Seattle; now called the Museum of Pop Culture. Near as I can tell, no longer available.)
> View attachment 457744
> 
> View attachment 457745


Or pumpkin pie! (My birthday pie, oh so many moons ago.)


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Or pumpkin pie! (My birthday pie, oh so many moons ago.)
> 
> View attachment 457783


I love pumpkin pie. But no-one else in the house does. What can I do????


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Or pumpkin pie! (My birthday pie, oh so many moons ago.)
> 
> View attachment 457783


The Pie-Caster?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The Pie-Caster?


[clears throat for pun] Aye, but not Die-caster.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> I love pumpkin pie. But no-one else in the house does. What can I do????


Disown them for they are not worthy.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Turn Kuerig to hottest brewing temp available. Brew a single mug of coffee. Add a little creme. Immediately place the coffee in microwave for 30 sec on highest power setting. Perfect hot temp now for me. Drink and enjoy before it cools. 

Cold coffee makes me shudder.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> Turn Kuerig to hottest brewing temp available. Brew a single mug of coffee. Add a little creme. Immediately place the coffee in microwave for 30 sec on highest power setting. Perfect hot temp now for me. Drink and enjoy before it cools.
> 
> Cold coffee makes me shudder.


I dub thee 'Asbestos Tongue'.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> Or pumpkin pie! (My birthday pie, oh so many moons ago.)


... i love pumpkin pie so much, it sorta happened to become my daughter's nickname ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Or pumpkin pie! (My birthday pie, oh so many moons ago.)
> 
> View attachment 457783


We had a custom in the house, when our sons were younger. I would make a cake and ice it with images of the cartoon show or whatever that they were interested in at the time. This was one of the last I made for our younger son, before the custom lapsed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@mhammer That's a good Dad!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Credit to @Robert1950 ...


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

mhammer said:


> No reason why both passions - coffee AND guitar - can't be pursued at the same time. (Mug was brought back from the Experience Music Project in Seattle; now called the Museum of Pop Culture. Near as I can tell, no longer available.)
> View attachment 457744
> 
> View attachment 457745


Love those coffee cups. ☕ 

The history of coffee is interesting .
The origins are debatable, many believe Ararawak Natives in the Caribbean genetically engineered it and imported it to Mexico and Northern South America .
Then the Spanish imported it to Europe, Asian and the Middle East ... and the World has been amped up and jiddering ever since .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Love those coffee cups. ☕
> 
> The history of coffee is interesting .
> The origins are debatable, many believe Ararawak Natives in the Caribbean genetically engineered it and imported it to Mexico and Northern South America .
> Then the Spanish imported it to Europe, Asian and the Middle East ... and the World has been amped up and jiddering ever since .


It had Europe hummin'-and-a-strummin' many years back, once they discovered the pleasures. Given the even longer history of that other more golden brew, you have to wonder if the sudden popularity of the brown one was sparked by the "discovery" that a big strong cuppa could partly undo Saturday night's revelries and make you ready for later Sunday services.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I may have posted this before so excuse me if I am repeating myself. 

For us coffee lovers that have a problem with heartburn, it can be caused by the acid in the coffee, especially if you drink a lot of it. My doctor made me award of this years ago and suggested I drink decaf coffee. Since coffee never did anything for me as far as a caffeine kick, I was just drinking it for the love of the taste. The next day I started drinking decaf and voila!, no heartburn. It is also a bit smoother as the acid is removed with the decaf process. I hope this helps a few of you.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Steadfastly said:


> I may have posted this before so excuse me if I am repeating myself.
> 
> For us coffee lovers that have a problem with heartburn, it can be caused by the acid in the coffee, especially if you drink a lot of it. My doctor made me award of this years ago and suggested I drink decaf coffee. Since coffee never did anything for me as far as a caffeine kick, I was just drinking it for the love of the taste. The next day I started drinking decaf and voila!, no heartburn. It is also a bit smoother as the acid is removed with the decaf process. I hope this helps a few of you.


Cold brewing coffee also lowers some of the acidity.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay Player said:


> Cold brewing coffee also lowers some of the acidity.


Yes, some but not all. If acid is the problem, decaf is the best way to go if you don't want to keep taking antacids.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Decaf? What species are you?
LOL


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Decaf? What species are you?
> LOL


I am quite amazed at how many of my friends and associates balk at even the thought of drinking decaf but I think these are all ones who get that little "kick" from the caffeine. However, I have been able to help a number of people get rid of painful heartburn by telling them about the acid in regular coffee.
It's interesting that red meat (purine), tobacco (nicotine) and coffee (caffeine) all end in "ine". Studies have shown they all can produce a similar "high" in brains of some people and some have suggested avoiding coffee and red meat when trying to quit smoking.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, @Steadfastly I was just joshing you. Heck, I'm addicted to caffeine and know it.

However, thanks for the info. I don't get heartburn from it at all. But spreading useful stuff helps people...I've been doing it about prostate health for years.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I am quite amazed at how many of my friends and associates balk at even the thought of drinking decaf but I think these are all ones who get that little "kick" from the caffeine. However, I have been able to help a number of people get rid of painful heartburn by telling them about the acid in regular coffee.
> It's interesting that red meat (purine), tobacco (nicotine) and coffee (caffeine) all end in "ine". Studies have shown they all can produce a similar "high" in brains of some people and some have suggested avoiding coffee and red meat when trying to quit smoking.


That’s asinine


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> That’s asinine


Apparently I've been mispronouncing the word all my life. How asinine is that!


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

once you start grinding your own and brewing it carefully there's no going back

it's not all positive - it's tough to drink the schlock at other people's places and pods at work or the stuff in restaurants 
so the result over all is that i drink far less coffee than i ever have. one nice one at home in the morning and then no more coffee the rest of the day unless on rare occasion i find myself somewhere with a nerdy coffee shop or at somebody's house who has also gone down the rabbit hole

i like the east africa blend that the ten thousand villages fair trade stores sell but variety is good so it's nice to try stuff from other roasters too

j


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> That’s asinine


True, but only in Assiniboine.


----------

